# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته ازریاضی به تجربی

## mohammadfarokhi

باسلام.

من سال سوم ریاضی ام ومیخوام کنکورموپزشکی قبول بشم به نظر شما دوستان من سال چهارم 

تغییررشته بدم وتجربی بخونم یا ریاضی بخونم وکنکور تجربی بدم؟؟؟کاملا گیج شدم که چیکارکنم لطفا 

راهنماییم کنید...

باتشکر

----------


## silent girl

بنظر من شما دیپلم ریاضی رو بگیر و توی تابستون هم بشین خودت دروس تخصصی رشته تجربی(زمین و زیست ) رو بخون و تستاش هم بزن...
خیلی ها همین کار رو میکنن...

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

من میخوام رشته پزشکی بیارماااااا؟میتونم موفق بشم؟باید توتابستان چجوری درس بخونم؟

----------


## silent girl

شما تا کنکور یک سال وقت دارید... حتما میتونید اگه تلاش کنید و بخواید... کار نشد نداره...
اگه هدفتون پزشکی هست تا حالا حتما دروس عمومی رو دقیق خوندید و براش برنامه ریختید...فقط میمونه دوتا درس زیست و زمین...!
ولی اینکه چجوری درس بخونید رو نمیدونم...
ببخشید دیگه... فقط نظرم اینه که ریاضی رو ادامه بدید...

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

نه میخوام ازتابستان شروع کنم....

----------

